# Philippine Special Action Force Commandos Learning Kuntao!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 13, 2008)

Check out today's entry on my Blog: *The Instinctive Edge!*

Today featured is Ron Kosakowski teaching Kuntao Dumpag
to the Philippine Special Action Force Commandos!

Here is the link: http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2...ecial-action-force-commandos-learning-kuntao/


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2008)

Neat! He's surely serious about this, and so are the students.


----------

